# Malaysia Open 2009



## mazei (Oct 19, 2009)

Hooray!! We finally got to hold one. What a relief. I thought I was going to have to travel more to more competitions but now we have one in our own country.

Malaysian Open 2009 - WCA site
Malaysian Open site
MalaysianCube Blog with info as well

Please come whoever that can come, like the Asians(not just South East, the whole Asia) and Europeans if you can(I would love to see Lars V. and AvG again(who doesn't?)). Americans, if you are willing to travel to the other side of the world, please do.

It would be nice to have this first competition in our country to be a little grand with a lot of foreigners competing and socializing with the locals. Malaysia is quite a nice place to travel to so you could come for a holiday here and compete.


----------



## wk (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## blah (Oct 19, 2009)

You're two months late!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come for the cubes, stay for the Nasi Lemak? 
Or stay for both!


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2009)

November 28-29 eh?

Hmm... 

EDIT: Oshit I have exams then lol


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 19, 2009)

November 28-29?
Jahh.. I don't have passport..


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Aww man, I can't meet Feliks


----------



## mazei (Oct 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> November 28-29 eh?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> EDIT: Oshit I have exams then lol



NooOOooOO!!!



blah said:


> You're two months late!



Sorry dude, hopefully the next time is when you're here?



ardi4nto said:


> November 28-29?
> Jahh.. I don't have passport..


Get one

For more info on about hotels near the place and such visit the MalaysianCube blog


----------



## Chuck (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that, Mazei! 
Unfortunately I can't come. I'm on my last semester of college, and currently conducting research for graduation. I wish you all will have a good time.


----------



## qazefth (Oct 19, 2009)

Nooo.. feliks can't come..

I'm really excited~


----------



## mazei (Oct 19, 2009)

Chuck said:


> I'm glad to hear that, Mazei!
> Unfortunately I can't come. I'm on my last semester of college, and currently conducting research for graduation. I wish you all will have a good time.



Screw college


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2009)

Also, feel free to check out http://www.malaysiancube.com/forum.
It's where Malaysian cubers gather  

Really hope to see more cubers from Thailand, Philippines and Indonesia. It will be even better if some of you from the West can pay us a visit 

EDIT: More info available on the Malaysian Cube Blog: http://blog.malaysiancube.com. Mazei perhaps you should add this to your post?


----------



## Jani (Oct 19, 2009)

i really want to come


----------



## mazei (Oct 19, 2009)

Another link. Shall add to my original post.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck Mazei , I do hope it will be a great competition and as a JIRAN we have to support each other. No worry there are many Indonesian will be there and don't forget Asian cubers Hebat !


----------



## mazei (Oct 20, 2009)

How about you mom? Are you coming? I really want that signature


----------



## qazefth (Oct 20, 2009)

Asian cuber HEBAT


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn, I'm busy that day...(not that I'd be allowed to come anyway). Oh well, I would come last in practically every event.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Oct 20, 2009)

@mazei. hi, really want to, but cant

oh ya, someone will come and predict that he will won 2x2 event


----------



## mazei (Oct 20, 2009)

driftboy_wen said:


> @mazei. hi, really want to, but cant
> 
> oh ya, someone will come and predict that he will won 2x2 event



This is starting to become a really sad post for me....

Who?


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 21, 2009)

another pro 2x2...I wonder who is faster? =P


----------



## Alifianto (Oct 22, 2009)

driftboy_wen said:


> @mazei. hi, really want to, but cant
> 
> oh ya, someone will come and predict that he will won 2x2 event



Liar -_-


----------



## Ando (Oct 22, 2009)

Alifianto said:


> driftboy_wen said:
> 
> 
> > @mazei. hi, really want to, but cant
> ...



Hahaha you


----------



## mazei (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh.....him...of cos we're gonna lose to him.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Oct 22, 2009)

just wait and see =D


----------



## Alifianto (Oct 22, 2009)

mazei said:


> Oh.....him...of cos we're gonna lose to him.



Of course not. Seriously


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 1, 2009)

mazei said:


> How about you mom? Are you coming? I really want that signature



Mazei , mom tak punya duit  , lain kali lah , but for sure we will meet at Asian Champs 2010 ( sure for sure  ) 

Share all prices together: 

3x3x3 : Thailand or our Pinoy .

2x2x2 : Indonesia .

bld : Indonesia  .

multi bld also Indonesia hahahaahahahahah ( Wicaksono : Chuck"Adi )

OH : Thailand lah 


Malaysia ?? 4x4x4, 5x5x5 by Mazei or another Malaysian cuber .

*Asian cuber Hebat *!


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 7, 2009)

The venue had changed to University Kuala Lumpur hall..

how sure 2x2x2 is Indonesia? we also have pros here =P


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 7, 2009)

Neutrals01 said:


> The venue had changed to University Kuala Lumpur hall..
> 
> how sure 2x2x2 is indonesia? we also have pros here =P





 

not indonesia but *Indonesia* ( give a respect to my country ! as I have respect to yours )


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry for that..didn't mean it..

don't have the habit of putting capital letters... @[email protected]"..


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 28, 2009)

Updates on the first day!

Piti Pichedpan 3x3 average:
*9.27, 10.97, 7.88 , 11.77, 11.02 >>> 10.42 average*
7.88 was PLL skip. 2nd in the world for single and average!

Gooi Ying Chyi Square-1 average: 16.xx (not so sure, think it's 16.8x)

Nothing particularly interesting in other events


----------



## wk (Nov 28, 2009)

40 will advance to the next round, which is tomorrow. Total participants almost reaching 200.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome average, Pichedpan! I personally was not expecting this.


----------



## gboh19 (Nov 28, 2009)

7.88s on a single solve on 1st round o.o;;


----------



## wk (Nov 28, 2009)

gboh19 said:


> 7.88s on a single solve on 1st round o.o;;



1st round, 1st solve, sub-10. And then 7.88.. nice job really.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 28, 2009)

2nd single and 2nd average together..woot..

I already expected he will be the fastest, but nvr thought he would get such results..unbelievable..


----------



## Anthony (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow, Piti. Very awesome. I'm even more interested in seeing how he does in OH though.


----------



## joey (Nov 28, 2009)

Any videos of him?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

Aw, so close to WR, and yet so far  Awesome job though, the single/avg are both incredible!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 29, 2009)

*sigh* This is just amazing... More and more people sub-12 all the time.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Piti always has vids of his solves, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Update, Piti won the competition for 3x3 and OH, with Amos coming in 2nd for 3x3, breaking the NR average and winning BLD.

Edit: Piti also won 4x4, overall it was an awesome competition


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 29, 2009)

what were Piti's OH times/avgs?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 29, 2009)

err, His first round was 10.42, 13.06(i think), 11.8X, first, semi, finals.
He had like, 22 sec avg for OH I think, with 2 sub 20's


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 29, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> err, His first round was 10.42, 13.06(i think), 11.8X, first, semi, finals.
> He had like, 22 sec avg for OH I think, with 2 sub 20's



I guess he practiced 2h for this competition instead of OH? It seems to have paid off.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 29, 2009)

*edit*

Woot..never expect the results to come out so early at WCA...


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2009)

Gee, so many sub 15, anything above 15 seconds seems really slow now. Actually, anything slower than 12 seconds seems slow.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bahaha, I only have 1 sub 15 in the entire competition xD


----------



## Neutrals01 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't even have sub 18...zzz


----------



## qazefth (Nov 30, 2009)

I failed during the semi final.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bah, everyone we expected in to get into the finals failed.


----------



## Alifianto (Dec 1, 2009)

9th place


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Noo Alifianto, I was right behind you in the first round 
I think. WCA isn't working for me


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 1, 2009)

Alifianto said:


> 9th place


btw..ur style of cubing nice..stand up...I can't cube well while standing...

and ur inspection is very fast...inspect like 2.xx secs then start..


----------



## wk (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Jude (Dec 2, 2009)

wk said:


>



Excellent video, thanks!

P.S. Congrats on your results, you've improved so much since UK masters


----------



## mazei (Dec 2, 2009)

His first round was like....da bomb.

EDIT
That 7.88 moment was so funny. Everyone, literally everyone, stopped to look at Piti.


----------



## qazefth (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, suddenly the whole crowd stand up just to see Piti solve.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

Great video. And loved the gloved guy.


----------



## Alifianto (Dec 2, 2009)

@Mazei
Ah, too bad you went home early when we just arrived in KLCC, Mazei. You must know what happen when Eden did a 10 cubes in a row there


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 2, 2009)

Too bad I didn't get to hang out with you guys the next day, I was on a trip with family =) Sure hope you guys enjoyed Malaysia!

And a great competition it was!


----------



## wk (Dec 2, 2009)

Alifianto said:


> @Mazei
> Ah, too bad you went home early when we just arrived in KLCC, Mazei. You must know what happen when Eden did a 10 cubes in a row there



Ah I missed that.


----------



## mazei (Dec 2, 2009)

Why issit that I miss the nice parts. Oh well, judging the awesome AsR was enough of a competition.


----------



## wk (Dec 2, 2009)

mazei said:


> Why issit that I miss the nice parts. Oh well, judging the awesome AsR was enough of a competition.



"Mazei, Piti's"  *points to Piti's scrambled cube*


----------



## mazei (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah yes, with Anders close by agreeing.


----------



## wk (Dec 2, 2009)

I wanted to have the honour to become the judge. lol

But I have to handle the camera, and at the same time you, Mazei finished judging another competitor and walked by.. haha.

And the next thing you know, another official sub-8 solve. ;D


----------



## Alifianto (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Lol Eden looks so irritated


----------



## mazei (Dec 3, 2009)

I would be too. Shall post my videos here soon.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2009)

Alifianto said:


>




That's sucks. 
It happens to me all the time when we held local gathering at a shopping mall food court. Damn Security.



Spoiler



At first, I thought the guy was going to do 10 cubes Multi BLD with Stackmat


----------



## mazei (Dec 3, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I thought the guy was going to do 10 cubes Multi BLD with Stackmat



Relax, the only person that might one day do that is just you


----------

